# Mane 'n Tail Shampoo & Conditioner



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

For those of you who use/have used Mane 'n Tail Shampoo & Conditioner, how much do you dilute the shampoo and conditoner? The instructions for dogs says to put an amount in a bucket (?) and dilute. I have been diluting 1-4 when I use other types of shampoos and conditoners.

Thanks

Snuggles & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Dunno about that specific brand, but I understand 1 part shampoo to 8 parts water is the usual dilution for what most of us use. Anyone have specific knowledge of this shampoo?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I dilute everything because it is better to pour the shampoo and conditioner over the dog. I vary the dilution by each dog, so try 1:4 and go from there.


----------

